# David Stirling, founder of the SAS, memorial



## crimbocop (Feb 9, 2006)

*David Stirling, founder of the SAS, memorial....big pictures!*

Just outside Doune, Stirlingshire, can be found the memorial to Col David Stirling, the founder of the SAS during World War 2.

It's a bit off the beaten track, and is the kind of "blink and you'll miss it" type of memorial that is very often forgotten, or unknown.

So much so that I was the only person there on my visit, so had plenty of time to get some good shots (took 75!), and before I left the sky turned nice and moody which went well with the tarnished bronze statue.

Here are a few pics....


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice Mac,very nice! John Wilson.


----------



## GJ (Feb 8, 2006)

Indeed, excellent shots...:-!:-!:-!


----------



## DragonJade (May 14, 2007)

Excellent. Even as a statue, the SAS are still hard to find.


----------



## crimbocop (Feb 9, 2006)

DragonJade said:


> Excellent. Even as a statue, the SAS are still hard to find.


Very true.

I had the pleasure of working with a member during a training course once (pleasure or pain, not quite sure! :think Ran us ragged for about 8 miles through rough terrain ..... and he hardly broke sweat!

I was breathing out my backside, just like the rest of my mates!


----------

